

Nexus Q from Google I/O stolen by airport security - danellis
http://danellis.me/2012/07/nexus-q-from-google-io-stolen-by.html

======
brettnak
This sounds like something that I would take to small claims court. For
something like this, it's probably unlikely that they'll even show up and you
would win by default.

------
mikeevans
Wow that really sucks. I hope you get it back! I was worried about the same
thing with my ADK, luckily nothing happened.

~~~
danellis
Thanks. I don't hold out much hope of getting that actual one back, given the
number of different companies involved, but at least the value is within the
claim limit, so there is some chance of getting the value of the items.

